# Hello Everybody



## Blackwidow (15/10/13)

I am new to ecigs. What would be the best starter kit for me?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

Hello Blackwidow and welcome  I would start with something basic like one of these (Its an EGO CE5 Kit) I got mine from Vape King in Johannesburg for R450.00 if I remember correctly, I'm sure you could get them from a supplier near to you - Where are you based


----------



## Riaz (15/10/13)

welcome blackwidow.


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Welcome!
That Ego starter kit is a great starting point. Most people vapiong today, started on one of those!


----------



## Riaz (15/10/13)

my advice to a new vapourer (if there is such a word), but something proper one time. 

how often i see people who start vaping buy these starter kits then after a month or two they want to upgrade. buy the proper thing one time.

(i wish someone had given me this advice before i bought my kit)

just my 2c


----------



## Space_Cowboy (15/10/13)

Hi and welcome Blackwidow!

I'm very new to vaping as well. Only been vaping for 2 weeks. I've got a eGo unit and I think it's a good place to start. Depending on how you want to do it. Some people want to dive in head first all the way and get themselves a decent setup to start with. Other's, like myself, first want to get their feet wet and decide whether vaping is for them. 

If you do get a basic kit and decide that vaping is for you then you're definitely going to wish that you followed Riaz's advice. In some ways I feel like I'm ready for an upgrade. So it's up to you, how you want to approach it.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/10/13)

You probably might want to get an upgrade but I know from a few vapers I've converted they are happy stick with the basic kits  Each to his own I suppose


----------



## ET (16/10/13)

also lets not forget that if you started with the basic and you're more better kit suddenly dies, you still have a backup.


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

@Stroodlepuff Thanks for the mention! 

@Blackwidow feel free to give us a call or pop us an email so we can show you the options, we only have the starter kits listed on our site but we are able to get stock of the mods aswell if you like so pop around we will show you the different types and you can go from there


----------

